# pet pigeon free



## alicek (Jan 12, 2012)

We are visiters in Capitola California and have been "found" by a pet pigeon who was unable to forage and drink outdoors. She was on the ground and climbed up us. We picked up a free cage from Craigslist that can go with her.

I asked around the neighborhood and spoke to a neighbor who had seen the bird being released outside. The woman who released her said she hoped it would be alright

The local rescue organization is lovely and supportive but, unfortunately, "full up". They visited and told me this is a healthy female pet rock dove with good feathers.

We have to return home soon and can't take her along. The local animal shelter is the only option I can find. I think this is better than her starving and defenseless outside.

She is a hand tame pet that eats pigeon mix. She can only hover at this point after a couple of days indoors with food and rest.

Please contact me if you can give her a home.


----------



## Ede-bird (Jul 7, 2010)

I hope that you can find a home for the pijie - try contacting Mickacoo Rescue
MickaCoo Pigeon and Dove Rescue, a registered non-profit organization located in the San Francisco Bay Area in California, is overflowing with adoptable pigeons and doves. I am posting this e-mail and links below from its founder and director, Elizabeth Young. Her e-mail address is [email protected]


----------

